# These turned out perfectly - so thrilled!



## tincanac (Sep 26, 2009)

very very grin-like face right now!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are perfect & MUCH harder than they look! What scent did you use?


----------



## krissy (Sep 26, 2009)

WOW!!! how cool are those!!


----------



## tincanac (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Tab

I used something called Forest Fruits from Funwithsoap (Its a South African Company) - it's delicious like a cherry Pineapple with coconut - if that makes any sense - the only other way I could describe the scent is a tropical daiquiri or a singapore slinger ....if you're into cocktails.

BTW - I was just looking at your posts on body butters - is it possible to make body butter with shea butter or cocoa butter and ricebran oil?  How do you do that?


----------



## tincanac (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Krissy as well -

I e-learned the layering technique from Anne-marie at SoapQueen.com.  It took a couple of tries to get it perfect (the layers were resisting the merge and tended to seperate ) - I then realised that I had to wait less than the 20 minutes between layers as suggested on the site, and pour a little hotter


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2009)

As long as you mist each layer heabvily w/ rubbing alcohol & pour your next layer before the alcohol evaporates, they should stick fine. Alcohol acts as a glue w/ M&P.

I make my body butters 3 parts sheae & 1 part oil of your choice. Coco butter is hard so if you add cocoa butter you will need to increase the oil content.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Your soap is to die for gorgeous , very nice work 

Kitn


----------



## tincanac (Sep 26, 2009)

tks again Tab


----------



## tincanac (Sep 26, 2009)

and thank you Kitn

My cat just had baby cats and three of them look like your dancing cat!


----------



## Melodee (Sep 26, 2009)

You should be thrilled with yourself!!  They're great - good job!

Melodee


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh My! they are absolutely gorgeous  :shock: 
Kudos and pats on the back to you   

Might I ask what kind of colorants you used?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

I made m/p for years and never could do the layers like that. Great job.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 26, 2009)

those are friggin awesome, Tin!!  Wow!  those colors are glow-in-the-dark awesome!!


----------



## tincanac (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Strangely enough - I bought a set of primary colour powder concentrate from Funwithsoap .  I blended the colours to make the orange, green and purple and I added zinc oxide to all the colours (cos I read that it is a UV inhibitor).  We'll have to see if this makes the colour stay as true.  Unfortunately I cannot find non-bleeding colour here in South Africa, this is my way around it.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not surprised that you're pleased. Those soaps are fabulous!  Well done.  :wink:


----------



## tincanac (Sep 30, 2009)

tks bubbles galore!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 30, 2009)

Your soap is soooo colorful, I love it!


----------



## tincanac (Sep 30, 2009)

thank you bnky!  there were a lot of fun to make!


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 30, 2009)

amazing!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 30, 2009)

This is fan-blooming-tastic!! I've been wanting to do this for aaaaaaaaages! Now I have the space, I might do so. You're right tho - colours are HUGELY important. I'd better have a looksee what I have. Well done ... VERY well done!!


----------



## tincanac (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness....I can only hope to do something this spectacular some day.  AWESOME!


----------



## Deb (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## rupertspal42 (Oct 4, 2009)

woooowwww that is so cool! I tried that once.. but I couldn't get them to stick without bleeding into each other lmao


----------

